# Arkansas knife show



## Tclem (Jan 7, 2016)

anybody going to the show in February in little rock ?


----------



## robert flynt (Jan 7, 2016)

[QUOTE="Tclem, post: I would like to do that show because it is one of the best in the country but the weather is too unstable at that time of year in Little Rock.


----------



## Tclem (Jan 7, 2016)

robert flynt said:


> [QUOTE="Tclem, post: I would like to do that show because it is one of the best in the country but the weather is too unstable at that time of year in Little Rock.


Yeah that is a factor for us. We go to little rock often. Mom is from there and I always sell my hair sticks at camp meeting church services up there so hope to knock out two birds if weather is ok.


----------

